# excited when company comes



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My 5 year old is a pretty laid back guy when it is just the 3 of us, me, husband, Jaro. However when my daughter and son in law come over he is a wild man. When we got him my daughter lived with us, even did a lot of puppy training. She doesn't like it when he gets crazy since she knows he can.Do better. I think her husband might enjoy it a bit. Hints on what to do to calm him down at the big family times would be appreciated. When daughter in law comes he is always leashed since she is not a dog person.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like Jaro is pretty happy/excited to have company. Do they visit often or is it a once in a while, special occasion, type of event? What is it that he is doing that your daughter thinks he could 'do better' with? What would she or you rather he do instead?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They are here at least once a week . Jaro runs around like crazy jumps on the couch, and is very excited and happy, lots of wiggled and movements. Not the calm movements he has with me. Sunday my daughter and I were sitting on the couch and he very rapidly jumped between us scratching my leg with his claw.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is understandable that he would be excited, consider for a moment, what you would like to see him do instead. 
A couple of options. Prevention/management. You could confine him behind a baby gate or in another room, give him something to do, like a Kong or bone to work on. So that you can visit without the risk of him barging 'through'. 
Another option: teach him to 'go to his mat' or a dog bed, make it a good place for him to be, placed out of the way, but still in sight of everyone, so he can feel included, but not in the way. Give him a Kong or chew bone to work on while he is there.

Those are just suggestions, any thoughts on what you would prefer he do?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I know this a problem I have created by lack of training. I would like it if he was the same when company is here as he is when it is not. I have given him new toys or treats like a new bone, but after they are here for an hour or so he calms down by himself whether I gave him a treat to begin or not. I gave away the crate years ago and if I closed him in a room he would try to get out and scratch the door. Go to your place is probably what I need to train. It is just hard because when they all come I am busy cooking etc..and my husband is no help at all (with cooking or dog training


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I completely understand what you are saying, please don't think that I am 'blaming' anyone, we don't know our dog's behavior is a problem, it is usually not a problem for us, until it is a problem for someone else, let's focus on possible solutions.
It is understandable that he is going to be excited when everyone arrives, and he has had some 'practice' with it, so we need to be realistic in our expectations of him and focus on the end goal. Perhaps give him a few minutes to say his 'hello's' then direct him to go lay on his bed, it can be placed where ever you think it would work best.

Mat training needs to start when no one is around, and can take some time before they become proficient with it. Patience is required, and they need to see it as a good place to be.
Helping him learn 'self control' could help as well. Teaching skills such as 'settle' on cue, rehearsing and rewarding, stay, with distractions, increasing the difficulty over time if possible,even rehearsing skills such as leave it, take it, drop it, can help to build calm and patience in him.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks. I did not think you were blaming. I will get on it when just the two of us are alone which is a lot of the day.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

An easy thing to try would be telling guests to ignore him until he calms down. No eye contact and no petting him. This way he learns that he only gets attention when he is calm. Don't worry too much goldens are awesome because they get so excited to greet people! Daisy is 8 and still gets excited for a few minutes and then lays down.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

If you can get your guests to ignore your dog it is a great help.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I love it. The big question is it easier to change the behavior of my dog or my in-laws?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is the same way. She loves when people come over. My sister makes her go outside if she starts to jump on her. Ignoring with her doesn't help. I will say she is good at not jumping on the kids now when they come over. Usually we have to wait for her to calm down. My nephew can walk right in now and she doesn't jump on him. But she goes wild when company comes over.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

iansgran said:


> I love it. The big question is it easier to change the behavior of my dog or my in-laws?


 It is easier to teach the dog than the humans but it can be done!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> It is easier to teach the dog than the humans but it can be done!


Yup. Especially my son in law. He loves my dog and thinks he can do no wrong. The daughter in law, a cat person, has been trained to turn away and fold her arms.


----------

